# Can't get my mirror to "lock"



## Whinnie (Mar 5, 2010)

So I brought my camera to a good friend in the area that does photography. He tried for over a half hour to get it so he could clean my sensor. But the mirror lock option would never come up so he could select it. He turned to the bulb mode, and everything. It kept coming up that it couldn't be used with the current settings. Anyone else have this issue? Its a Nikon D40


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2010)

How to Clean a Nikon D40 | eHow.com

SetUp Menu>select Mirror Lock-Up>set that to ON>using shutter speed dial on top, set it to M for Manual>using thumb wheel, scroll to 30 seconds, and then past to B>

Get ready to start cleaning!!! Seriously, do a Google search and you can see some videos on how to perform these steps. The Setup>Mirror Lock-up>ON step is probably why your friend missed it...it's kinda buried in there...


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 6, 2010)

Make sure your battery is fully charged.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 6, 2010)

MrRamonG said:


> Make sure your battery is fully charged.


I believe this is the problem. I charged my battery, and checking it today


----------

